# Gander Mountain IM8 Pro Select



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Has anyone tried these rods out in spinning? I think they are a new model as I've never seen them before. I saw them yesterday for the first time. The spinning have a split grip cork handle and are very comfortable as well as lightweight in the hand. The spinning rods are the only ones with the split grip. Just wondering about the sensitivity.


----------



## fishin red (Aug 29, 2008)

I have 2 seven foot spinning rods with the split grip I bought this spring, I have a medium light I use to fish crankbaits in the GMR, and I have a medium I use for wacky worms, finesse worms and tubes. I like them both as much as my older All Stars. For the money I think they are an excellent rod , I use them every day and so far have had no problems with either one.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

I have a pro select IM8 I bought there last year, 6 foot medium spinning but not a split grip? I like it! Someone correct me if I'm wrong but the Pro Selects have been out for awhile just not in the split grip.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Awesome....thanks guys I just wanted to get some confirmation from someone that's actually used them. They felt really good....even better than some of the st. croix's I held yesterday. I am actually going to use it for larger cranks and tubes so works out perfect. Fishin red, if I'm not up fishing in the upper GMR I'm down at West Carrollton...if you ever see a guy wearing a Reds hat and driving a white impala gimme a shout!!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

timmyv said:


> I have a pro select IM8 I bought there last year, 6 foot medium spinning but not a split grip? I like it! Someone correct me if I'm wrong but the Pro Selects have been out for awhile just not in the split grip.


Yes they have been. I have 3 of them and really like them a lot. No problems with them at all. I will definitely be getting them again when needed.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Picked one up this morning (7' M) and took it out to the gmr throwing cranks, spinners, and tubes. I gotta say... One would be hard pressed to find a rod like this at this price!! Super sensitive and the cork is thick so, in my opinion, is more comfortable in the hand. Put a team diawa pro2000 on it and casting was effortless and VERY accurate. No complaints... This is a great rod!! Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## fishin red (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm glad that you found the Gander Mountain rod to your liking. I usually fish the river 3 to 4 times a week from Franklin to the W.C. dam, I'll keep an eye out for you, I drive a Black truck with flames on the side and I'll be wearing a faded red Ranger cap. Hope to see you on the river.


----------

